# Banquet finale



## corwyn77 (Feb 11, 2012)

So I'm gearing up to run the finale for adventure 4.

It seems so overwhelming I'm not even sure what to ask. Does anyone have any advice for running the final battle? Pitfalls?


----------



## OnlineDM (Feb 13, 2012)

I redesigned the trillith as a solo in the mold of Monster Vault dragons, giving her ways of shaking off negative conditions, for instance. I forgot to give her a way out of being immobilized, though, which was problematic.

I had Gallo act heroic, spending his time trying to drag other nobles to safety and putting himself in danger.

I kept track of nobles dying left and right, making the party worry about saving as many of them as possible.

When folks went insane, I let them randomly go after anyone nearby, which was the trillith in some cases.


----------

